# My road from Stick Figure to Full Figure



## Broomstick (Feb 12, 2002)

Started a basic routine last monday consiting of on monday i do upper body (Preacher Bench, Barbell Curls, and misc things I have found in magazines)  Tues im off wed is leg curls squats and press, thurs off fri is the same thing as monday.  I weiged in at 130 in the begining of the week I also started taking creatine and I am going to pick up a bottle of the GNC Protein stuff.


----------

